# Romanian rescue dog - recall & independence



## tonywilson (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello all,

Looking for a bit of advice on recall with rescue dogs and if anyone else has experience with street dogs not responding to recall training.

This is Sunny our Romanian Rescue, who is very well behaved until he is off the lead, especially in open areas where he loves to run as far as possible and does not respond or come back to calling/treats.

He’s pretty good in wooded spaces where his eyeline can’t see other dogs, and will come when called when passing groups of dog walkers in this sort of situation but mainly the issue is in parks or at the beach. He will run hundreds of metres is he spots another dog he wants to play with.

Any advice or help appreciated!
Cheers!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

It can take time to get a good recall but not all dogs are reliable. If your dog does not have a good recall, always, do not let her off leash. They make 50’ lines for a reason. Don‘t forget, your dog off leash, without a 100% recall, is a danger to herself and others as she can meet up with dogs who aren’t dog friendly, people afraid of dogs etc.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

estherme said:


> Mr charlie has had his
> 
> checkup everything Great & he is ready to go
> 
> ...





estherme said:


> Mr charlie has had his
> 
> checkup everything Great & he is ready to go
> 
> ...


what the heck does this have to do with the question asked?


----------

